
Ask HN: How low can Facebook stock go? - rs86
Does anyone see this anti-facebook wave putting the company into oblivion and wiping most of its value?
======
polote
It will never happen, the Facebook stocks decreased mostly because the NASDAQ
decreased, about the issue with leaking of users data, nobody cares except HN

------
sp527
I don't know if this is the market reacting to user engagement so much as the
perception of potentially increased regulatory scrutiny. If USG was doing it's
job properly, Facebook's ability to monetize would be dramatically lower than
it has been historically. That's the real 'danger' right now from the investor
POV.

------
27182818284
They'll be around for a while. They can lose half of all of their users and
that would only reset them to like 2008 in terms of social networks--they'll
still be the biggest. That's without counting Instagram and other user bases
too.

~~~
rs86
what if they post lower growth rates?

------
Someone1234
Facebook is only at July 2017 levels. So they're not really what I'd call
"low," they're just regressed to a price point from less than a year earlier.

Only really impacts short term investors and speculators.

~~~
freehunter
And even if the stock went super low with the information we have today by
some miracle where every investor takes a stand and refuses to buy, stock
doesn't impact a company's operations. A lower stock price doesn't mean a
company makes less money, and "wiping out their valuation" only hurts
investors.

A company's accountant couldn't care less what their stock price is (unless
the accountant owns that company's stock).

------
cm2012
It depends on FB engagement numbers. If they continue to rise, FB will
rebound. If people really do stop using FB, hold on to your butts.my guess is
that most people don't care though.

------
pinewurst
No - most of their users (or "used" as is more accurate) are either oblivious
or ultimately not caring.

------
SirLJ
0 is the lowest it can go...

------
mgraybosch
It's one of my fondest hopes right now.

I would pay for the privilege of seeing Mark Zuckerberg reduced to cleaning
toilets and struggling to make his alimony and child support payments after
Priscilla Chan dumps his broke ass and takes him to the cleaners, and
indulging in the sweet, sweet schadenfreude.

